# Take off those rings



## AllWIRES (Apr 10, 2014)

http://www.saferingz.com

When I worked in a shop I was always getting on people for wearing rings.

I've purchased from this fine company and received a great product and even better service. If you or your ball and chain insist on wearing a ring do yourself favor.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

AllWIRES said:


> http://www.saferingz.com
> 
> When I worked in a shop I was always getting on people for wearing rings.
> 
> I've purchased from this fine company and received a great product and even better service. If you or your ball and chain insist on wearing a ring do yourself favor.


Works good, much cheaper than gold too:thumbup:


----------



## Legacyelectric (Sep 9, 2012)

Ironically, my wife doesn't wear hers much because she's apparently allergic to platinum. But I've been happily ringed up with my .2 ohm ring that "doesn't conduct electricity" for the last 7 years!!


----------



## ampman66 (Dec 5, 2012)

I simply take mine off and leave it in the glovebox before I go on the job.
Don't really see the need to wear a ring on the job.


----------



## AllWIRES (Apr 10, 2014)

I have the memory of a fish and some how end up with my hands near voltage randomly so I haven't worn a ring in a long time.


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

I'm gonna order mine after we move to the new house.


----------



## Awg-Dawg (Jan 23, 2007)

ampman66 said:


> I simply take mine off and leave it in the glovebox before I go on the job.
> Don't really see the need to wear a ring on the job.


 I never wear one anyway.


Its the damage done to your finger if it gets hung up on something is what I would worry about.


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

Mine sits on my night stand when I'm at work. No reason to wear it there, especially with the hot new QC girl at the fish plant.


----------



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

AllWIRES said:


> http://www.saferingz.com
> 
> When I worked in a shop I was always getting on people for wearing rings.
> 
> I've purchased from this fine company and received a great product and even better service. If you or your ball and chain insist on wearing a ring do yourself favor.


Thanks, just ordered 2. I've almost had my finger ripped off several times, almost got my ring tattooed on my finger. This is perfect, and inexpensive


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

I'm about to don one again

and i've been to a few gruesome deglovings btw

d*mn the torpedoes!:thumbup:

~CS~


----------



## rexowner (Apr 12, 2008)

Good idea. I lost my gold ring a month after marriage
while canoeing with my wife -- she was there. 

My Dad gave me his ring which was mostly a nice gesture 
except for him telling me about his Army buddy whose ring
ripped his finger off while exiting a vehicle. Which was the
reason Dad never wore it.

I would wear a ring but it's a PITA.


----------



## JRaef (Mar 23, 2009)

Took mine off for a live work job years ago and forgot to retrieve it, then when I remembered, it was gone so I thought I lost it. Wife asked where it was that first day and I explained why I had taken it off, but didn't say I had lost it. She never said anything more, so I never said anything either, preferring to let that sleeping dog lie. Went on like that for 5 years...

Finally one day we were talking to another couple about their upcoming wedding and the women started tallking about rings. I cringed, expecting this to turn ugly. My wife casually mentions that I had taken mine off one day for work and she had put it in her jewelry box. She said it had been in there for the past 5 years, but was patiently waiting for me to ask what had happened to it...


----------



## ProLectric (May 7, 2010)

I find it crazy that someone would wear a rubber ring just to "show" they were married. Give me a break!


----------



## AllWIRES (Apr 10, 2014)

ProLectric said:


> I find it crazy that someone would wear a rubber ring just to "show" they were married. Give me a break!


Agreed. But some women are crazy. :laughing: If youre going to wear one though rubber is certainly better then metal.


----------



## Dr. Evil (Aug 24, 2012)

and whats wrong with an o-ring?

:laughing:


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

erics37 said:


> Mine sits on my night stand when I'm at work. No reason to wear it there, especially with the hot new QC girl at the fish plant.


I thought she was at the shrimp plant. Damn story doesn't add up, I tell ya.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

JRaef said:


> ...She said it had been in there for the past 5 years, but was patiently waiting for me to ask what had happened to it...


 That is hilarious. :lol:


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

Nobody wants to marry me anyway.


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

Brings a new meaning to putting the rubber on.:whistling2::laughing:


----------



## BSK3720 (Mar 29, 2014)

Just ordered 2. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## dawgs (Dec 1, 2007)

I lost my ring after our first year of marriage. My wife's not the jealous type so she could care less if I wear a ring or not.


----------



## 3phase (Jan 16, 2007)

I took mine off 27 years ago, after we were married 7 years. Told the wife no woman was worth dying or losing a finger over. She was pissed for a while but got over it.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

What does a ring matter given proper PPE ? ~CS~


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

chicken steve said:


> What does a ring matter given proper PPE ? ~CS~


Its the degloving/crushing scenario rather than it being slightly more conductive than my sweaty skin that concerns me, maybe hulk smash hands would negate that effect? Haha.


----------



## Jhellwig (Jun 18, 2014)

They showed us the nasty ring pictures in college and in some arc flash classes. Those images stick with you.

I told my wife to never expect me to wear my ring all the time. She was fine with me keeping all of my fingers.


----------



## dawgs (Dec 1, 2007)

To me if a woman or man is concerned that their significant other wears a ring or not cries low self esteem and not much trust in their vows.


----------



## sparky402 (Oct 15, 2013)

My wife got me a non conductive ring so i could wear it. I dont like what might happen if it gets caught on something so i never wear it. I lost a bunch of stress weight and now my ring doesnt fit and cant be resized. O well she doesnt seem to mind that its in the bathroom and not on my finger


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

My original wedding ring is at the bottom of the Caribbean somewhere off the southern point of Cozumel.

It was a bit too big, but we hadn't had a chance to go in and get it resized before the Honeymoon. So we were down in Cozumel, I was out snorkling around, and when I got out of the water, my wife (literally like 150 feet away) immediately yelled, "HEY! Where's your ring??"

F*cking eagle eye.

It had slipped off and I didn't even notice. Is it bad to lose your ring on your honeymoon?


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

I'd never be concerned about the conductive properties of a ring, that's negligible considering the stuff we work on typically. But the whole getting it caught in a machine thing is a very real possibility. It's such a possibility I'm just not gonna get married


----------



## JRaef (Mar 23, 2009)

erics37 said:


> My original wedding ring is at the bottom of the Caribbean somewhere off the southern point of Cozumel.
> 
> It was a bit too big, but we hadn't had a chance to go in and get it resized before the Honeymoon. So we were down in Cozumel, I was out snorkling around, and when I got out of the water, my wife (literally like 150 feet away) immediately yelled, "HEY! Where's your ring??"
> 
> ...


LOL
When my wife and I were in Hawaii, I took her snorkeling in Hanauma bay, a marine preserve on Oahu. I used to SCUBA dive, so I was maybe a bit braver than most of the other tourists and took her way out, far from the crowds. As we were going along the surface in about 5 feet of water, I looked down and saw a ring just sitting on top of a flat rock, like it was placed there. Turned out to be Platinum, engraved with someone's love note on the inside, somewhat thick but small enough to have probably been a woman's ring. I figure it must have fallen off just the way you described it. I gave it to my wife, it fit her perfectly and she loves telling that story, 25 years later. That ring bought me some very "special" attention later that day.

Had it appraised a few years ago for about $1000 based on the weight and purity.


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

Mine is at the bottom of a trench. Lost it while working underground a couple years back. My wife doesn't care, and told me not to bother getting another. 

My wife lost hers while we were diving in Hawaii at a place called Hanauma Bay years ago. I spent a whole paycheck on that thing !!!


----------



## JRaef (Mar 23, 2009)

dronai said:


> Mine is at the bottom of a trench. Lost it while working underground a couple years back. My wife doesn't care, and told me not to bother getting another.
> 
> My wife lost hers while we were diving in Hawaii at a place called Hanauma Bay years ago. I spent a whole paycheck on that thing !!!


Really? 

Ok, what does the inscription say? :whistling2:


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

One day a coworker ripped off one of his work gloves, and we just see a brief glint of sunlight as something flew out into the river.
_
"Uh... Skip... was that your wedding band?"
"Yep!"_
:blink:


----------



## MHElectric (Oct 14, 2011)

dronai said:


> Mine is at the bottom of a trench. Lost it while working underground a couple years back. My wife doesn't care, and told me not to bother getting another.
> 
> My wife lost hers while we were diving in Hawaii at a place called Hanauma Bay years ago. I spent a whole paycheck on that thing !!!


:laughing: I think I bought my first wife's ring on the clearance shelf for $90. My second Marriage I was only able to afford the ring when I caught the jewelry store having 2 sales at the same time....and it still took me 2 or 3 payments to get it. GEEEZ! Im too much of a cheapskate to pay that kind of money now. 

Of course, this wife was worth every dime I paid so I cant complain too much. I guess i just eventually need to get used to being broke. :laughing:


----------



## bigdan1 (Jun 16, 2013)

When I first got married I wore my ring just one day to work. I was up in a ceiling working on a deep freezer fan. The ring fell of back in a wall behind the freezer behind some block between the back of the freezer and the mechanical room, I fished it out with a magnet and a string. That next weekend I was cutting the roof of our house to replace it and was throwing debris into a roll away dump. I almost went off the roof and bruised the hell out of my hand. Two events in one week means it time to get rid of the problem, but my wife is pretty relaxed about that type of stuff. I think I have worn it one more time on our 5th or 7th (who knows) wedding anniversary for a weekend. Otherwise it sits in one of my work bench drawers collecting dust.


----------



## Wirenut951 (Aug 3, 2014)

AllWIRES said:


> http://www.saferingz.com
> 
> When I worked in a shop I was always getting on people for wearing rings.
> 
> I've purchased from this fine company and received a great product and even better service. If you or your ball and chain insist on wearing a ring do yourself favor.


no electricians wife should be so insecure that she would give her man a hard time about not wearing the ring at work.....but I know a few of those!!


----------



## Semi-Ret Electrician (Nov 10, 2011)

We've had to write notes to wives explaining rings aren't allowed on the job.:laughing:


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

My wife would prefer I not wear mine. 
The only time she "TOLD" me not to wear it was when I worked in the hospital. 
She had been working there and warned me about the ladies hunting for married men. 

She was right, after I took it off I wasn't cornered as much. - I felt so cheap.- hahaha


----------



## Paulusgnome (Mar 28, 2009)

Mine lasted all of a week post-wedding. It then spent a year or so on a chain around my neck before it got permanently retired.
Wife never complained. Still married 30 years later.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

My ring seems to fit fairly well under my lines mans gloves, which i used yankin' a meter today:thumbup:

I guess the rest of you who aren't privy to such _phenomenon PPE technology_ can go home and make excuses to your wives, eh?


~CS~


----------



## AllWIRES (Apr 10, 2014)

chicken steve said:


> My ring seems to fit fairly well under my lines mans gloves, which i used yankin' a meter today:thumbup: I guess the rest of you who aren't privy to such phenomenon PPE technology can go home and make excuses to your wives, eh? ~CS~


Do you wear some style of glove for every task you're working? The catch hazard is always there. 

A ring has absolutely no affiliation with the strength or quality of a marriage and should be treated as such.


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

Okay....

So I have three wedding rings. The first I bent opening a beer bottle, it now is attached to a key ring...somewhere?

The second, I lost.

The third, well....after looking at degloving photos, my wife decided it was best not to wear one......Then we found the second in a change jar!:laughing::laughing:

So that is the story of three wedding rings!


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

AllWIRES said:


> Do you wear some style of glove for every task you're working? The catch hazard is always there.
> 
> .


Live work yes. 

~CS~


----------



## AllWIRES (Apr 10, 2014)

chicken steve said:


> Live work yes. ~CS~


It isn't all about the hot stuff.


----------

